# Mosquito lake report



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking for a report on the lake to see is a fish about this weekend. Thank capt.Rico


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

strike zore said:


> Looking for a report on the lake to see is a fishable this weekend. Thank capt.Rico


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

?


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

It’s always fishable if you got the cabin fever
I haven’t been down there today but...
Right now it’s blowing 20 plus and has been since yesterday morning so my guess is it will be a mud hole for a few days IF the wind slows.
Probably a bit bumping out there today


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

strike zore said:


> Looking for a report on the lake to see is a fish about this weekend. Thank capt.Rico


Good to see you're around strike


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Was drifting catching crappie on Tuesday. They were in deep water. Didn’t try for walleye.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

strike zore said:


> Looking for a report on the lake to see is a fish about this weekend. Thank capt.Rico


You know we all need you to get out there and show us how to get those eyes in Cleveland!!! I guess as torn up as the big lake is we won't get too mad if you don't show off a big stringer this weekend... good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

3 hrs. this AM... had to take ice out of bottom of boat, no even a bite shallow or deep, minnow or crawler, saw a Osprey? fly over with at least 9" crappie...


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We were out there this am also. Not a single bite. Ya the osprey were getting fish. Saw him get a couple. Water temp change has way slowed the bite, few more weeks the fishin should pick up. Need some warm temps.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Searay said:


> * a Osprey with at least 9" crappie..*.


*
9" CRAPPIE!!! omg,,
WHERE WAS HE FISHING!????*

lmbo,,, Sorry,,, I HAD-to-do-it! ;>)


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

He must have read the regulations.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if the osprey are getting 9 inch crappie that tells me the fish are up real high cause ospreys dont go down deep for fish lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> if the osprey are getting 9 inch crappie that tells me the fish are up real high cause ospreys dont go down deep for fish lol


Hmm......or they’re caught from deep water and when thrown back in the lake they can’t get back down because the air bladder isn’t deflated. Just a hunch


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Hit south end this evening. Wasn’t out long and wasn’t fast and furious but all fish were tight to bottom 18-21’


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Good report. Ya we were on the north end. Seems like the fish are def holding in the deeper water. We were debating north or south. Shoulda went with my first instinct and fished the deep south end. Oh well... still was a real nice day to be out.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

I caught a couple myself. 1 walleye 3 or 4 crappie. Jigging shallow not good but better than the last few times. Trolled and casted stickbaits for an hr or so also with nothing


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Alleysteel said:


> I caught a couple myself. 1 walleye 3 or 4 crappie. Jigging shallow not good but better than the last few times. Trolled and casted stickbaits for an hr or so also with nothing


Just a bit later on(maybe a week?), those post-spawn eyes will be feeding heavily in shallower water(and very accessible)! I do them right in the willows at Berlin in the Spring, at Skeeter, they will be near blowdowns or potholes in the weed beds! Few early, "bonus", crappie there as well!(check size limits at Berlin on eyes!)


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

c. j. stone said:


> Just a bit later on(maybe a week?), those post-spawn eyes will be feeding heavily in shallower water(and very accessible)! I do them right in the willows at Berlin in the Spring, at Skeeter, they will be near blowdowns or potholes in the weed beds! Few early, "bonus", crappie there as well!(check size limits at Berlin on eyes!)


How do you fish the willows? Are they right up in there and what bait do you use?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Doboy said:


> *9" CRAPPIE!!! omg,,
> WHERE WAS HE FISHING!????*
> 
> lmbo,,, Sorry,,, I HAD-to-do-it! ;>)


In the water!!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Also last week surface temp. 51/52 yesterday 48 aren't we suppose to be warming this time of year!!!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Just send the guy your gps #'s and a good photo showing landmarks in the background


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I think that osprey was using a shallow bill bait. and using gizzard shad minus the shad


----------

